# Star brite’s New Boat Scuff Eraser



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

No matter how well you clean your boat, chances are you’ll find annoying marks that ordinary boat wash and scrub brushes won’t remove, or unsightly black scuffs caused by guests wearing the wrong shoes or being helpful as they drag coolers across the deck. The good news is that there is a new, easy solution that doesn’t involve banning guests from the boat.

Star brite’s Boat Scuff Eraser allows you to quickly and easily “erase” black scuff marks, tough dirt, grime, streaks and more from textured or smooth fiberglass, as well as vinyl and plastic surfaces. Just lightly dampen the Boat Scuff Eraser or mist the area to be cleaned and gently scrub; you don’t need to use a lot of water or elbow grease. In addition to removing tough stains and scuff marks on the deck, the Boat Scuff Eraser is also handy just about anywhere on the boat, from the galley to the engine room. Each package contains two Boat Scuff Erasers, so you can use one on the boat and keep the other one at home. The Boat Scuff Eraser works just as well around the house, too, removing scuff marks from baseboards and tile floors. It’s also great for erasing mildew stains from shower tile and grout. 

Star brite® has been helping to keep boats clean for 35 years, becoming a worldwide leader in marine, automotive, and RV Care products in the process. Star brite® also manufactures a wide variety of fuel additives, motor oils, lubricants, brushes, cleaning aids, bungees, and tie downs in its Montgomery, Alabama facility.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Does not look like hot babes in bikinis that I would require de-scuff my boat fit in that box...

Are they included?

-T


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

I haven't seen this product first hand. Isn't it basically a Mr. Clean magic eraser? Has anyone used the statbrite that can compare it to the Mr. Clean product? Function /price / active ingredient / environmental friendly?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

WD40 and a fine nylon scuff pad


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Mountolive said:


> I haven't seen this product first hand. Isn't it basically a Mr. Clean magic eraser? Has anyone used the statbrite that can compare it to the Mr. Clean product? Function /price / active ingredient / environmental friendly?


I use magic erasers. Work great but I go through a lot.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

After having them recommended by a boating friend a few months ago, I looked into what they are/how they work, and found out that "Magic Erasers" and the like are nothing more than simple melamine foam blocks. As you scrub with them, they break down just a little at a time, and those particles provide a bit of abrasion which does the actual 'cleaning'. Think "very mild sandpaper". Dirt cheap when bought online. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melamine_foam


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

good info......thanks.....a link below

https://www.spongeoutlet.com/shop-our-products/eraser-sponges.html


----------

